# Hurricane Katrina: Erste 419er gesichtet



## Eniac (6 September 2005)

Im Zusammenhang mit der Hurricane-Katasprohe in Louisiane tauchen jetzt die ersten 419er Trittbrettfahrer auf, die gerne mitverdienen möchten. Dieser stammt aus Südafrika [216.139.164.27] und wird hoffentlich bald Besuch von der dortigen Polizei bekommen.



> X-Originating-IP: [216.139.164.27]
> X-Originating-Email: [[email protected]]
> X-Sender: [email protected]
> From: "hurricane katrina" <[email protected]>
> ...



*Fellow Citizens.
As you may know, tens of thousands have been evacuated and thousands are
feared dead in Hurricane Katrina's devastating aftermath. World Vision is
responding by shipping emergency supplies and other essential items to children
and families in the Gulf Coast region. Your gift today will help provide relief
to victims of Hurricane Katrina through World Vision's American Families
AssistanceFund!
World Vision has already begun responding sending shipments of emergency
supplies, donated by generous corporations and distributed in partnership
with local churches and Christian agencies to children and families in need.
Because the supplies have been donated, your gift will multiply in value to
ship and distribute urgently needed items to those who need them the most.
World Vision's American Families Assistance Fund works in partnership with
local churches and Christian agencies to provide lasting hope for American
children and families in difficult situations, including those affected by
disasters like Hurricane Katrina.
President Bush and others who've seen the devastation firsthand warn that
recovery will take years. World Vision will be there for long-term coming
along side children and families that have been devastated by the
hurricane to rebuild communities in need.
Donate now to help children and families in need!
You can help by contacting our office,the held of department for the releif
administration, for victims of the Hurricane katrina diserster
American Families Assistance Fund.
Larry Parker (MR.)
Email:[email protected]
All donations will be duly acknowledge*


------------------------------------------

Eniac


----------

